# Preacher: Season 1 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

n/a


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I don't have AMC channel so never heard of this series. I do like the other shows that AMC has so will check this one out as well.


----------

